# Lasagne



## LaSmarjeZ

Come le chiamate le comuni lasagne nella vostra zona?
IO per lasagne intendo quelle che credo in Italiano corretto si chiamino fettuccine (magari un po' piu' larghe), mentre le lasagne in teglia sono dette pasta al forno.
Poi parlando con una amica veneta (io sono sarda), è uscito fuori che neanche loro dicevano lasagne ma pasticcio.
Voi?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Questo messaggio mi fa molto fame!  

Nel Trentino, i miei parenti usano la parola _lasagna_ (o _lasagna al forno_) per questa pasta. Ma credo che abbiano adottato il nome usato nell'Emilia-Romagna.

Elisabetta


----------



## leogold

Ciao, mi chiamo leonardo e abito in emila romagna, in provincia di modena, la lasagna é al cento per cento la pasta che come dici tu é quella al forno. Altri modi di fare le lasagne non sono originali, come ad esempio gli spaghetti bologna che ho visto in giro nel mondo (non esisto in italia, te lo assicuro!!)
ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## victoria luz

Anche in Puglia e, credo, in tutto il sud lasagne (o lasagna) = pasta al forno con vari ripieni.


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

leogold said:
			
		

> Ciao, mi chiamo leonardo e abito in emila romagna, in provincia di modena, la lasagna é al cento per cento la pasta che come dici tu é quella al forno. Altri modi di fare le lasagne non sono originali, come ad esempio gli spaghetti bologna che ho visto in giro nel mondo (non esisto in italia, te lo assicuro!!)
> ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


 
Credevo di viverci in Italia...magari in otto mesi è cambiato tutto   
Per esempio, se la mamma mi dice "Oggi a pranzo lasagne", quello che mangiamo sono le tagliatelle (ecco, scusate ma non mi veniva il nome!)
invece le classiche lasagne le chiamiamo pasta al forno. Volevo solo sapere se era una pecularietà solo della mia zona!
Ciao!!!


----------



## victoria luz

Per me, la pasta al forno è pasta (in genere penne o comunque pasta corta) condita con varie salse e/o besciamella e formaggi e poi gratinata in forno.


----------



## LaSmarjeZ

Quello per me è pasticcio di pasta...boh boh


----------



## victoria luz

Beh, certo....qualunque ricetta con un discreto mix di ingredienti è un pasticcio...vuol dire un po' di tutto, come l'inglese pie, no?

Comunque, benchè a livello regionale/locale possano essere diffuse denominazioni diverse, non corre dubbio che le lasagne per antonomasia siano quelle al forno. Basta fare una ricerca molto random su google ---> http://images.google.it/images?q=lasagne&hl=it&lr=&sa=N&tab=wi yum yum!


----------



## victoria luz

Naturalmente, Leogold. Proprio quello che intendevo.


----------



## Mara73

LaSmarjeZ said:
			
		

> Come le chiamate le comuni lasagne nella vostra zona?
> IO per lasagne intendo quelle che credo in Italiano corretto si chiamino fettuccine (magari un po' piu' larghe), mentre le lasagne in teglia sono dette pasta al forno.
> Poi parlando con una amica veneta (io sono sarda), è uscito fuori che neanche loro dicevano lasagne ma pasticcio.
> Voi?


mah..  ma pasta al forno mi viene più naturale, però con lasagne intendo la stessa cosa!
ciao!
Mara


----------



## Juri

Dalle parti nostre le _lasagne_ sono  fettuccine un po' piu' larghe, e se sono piu' larghe ancora sono pappardelle.
Mentre le lasagne al forno sono il classico _pasticcio._ 
Ma cosa sono poi _timballo_ e _sfornato_? Regionalismi???


----------



## cmc76

LaSmarjeZ said:
			
		

> Come le chiamate le comuni lasagne nella vostra zona?
> IO per lasagne intendo quelle che credo in Italiano corretto si chiamino fettuccine (magari un po' piu' larghe), mentre le lasagne in teglia sono dette pasta al forno.
> Poi parlando con una amica veneta (io sono sarda), è uscito fuori che neanche loro dicevano lasagne ma pasticcio.
> Voi?


le lasagne sono quella pasta larga da mettere in forno con ripieno. Io preferisco quelle all'uovo.


----------



## lsp

Non esiste un detto simile al nostro "un'immagine vale mille parole"? Ecco la classica lasagna americana (come spesso viene chiamata purtroppo in inglese).


----------



## Alfry

lsp said:
			
		

> Non esiste un detto simile al nostro "un'immagine vale mille parole"? Ecco la classica lasagna americana (come spesso viene chiamata purtroppo in inglese).


 
Anche in Italia quelle sono lasagne.
L'immagine è di profilo ma, che io sappia, la grandezza delle sfoglie di pasta per fare le lasagne è più o meno così.


----------



## lsp

Alfry said:
			
		

> Anche in Italia quelle sono lasagne.
> L'immagine è di profilo ma, che io sappia, la grandezza delle sfoglie di pasta per fare le lasagne è più o meno così.


Sì, anche da noi sono così. (che fame m'ha fatto venire!)


----------



## angelabonora

lsp said:
			
		

> Sì, anche da noi sono così. (che fame m'ha fatto venire!)


 
Da bolognese opto per le due figure molto veritiere, annullo gli spaghetti alla bolognese . Credo che i bolognesi oltre ad istituire l'Accademia del Tortellino, di vecchia data, dovrebbero farne una analoga per le Lasagne.
Buona Pasta a tutti
Angela


----------



## Emanuela83

..concordo con Angela!! anch'io da modenese, da che mondo e mondo, quando mangio lasagne mangio quelle buone sfoglie di pasta all'uovo con ragù e besciamella e tanto parmigiano! fettuccine, pappardelle, tagliatelle e quant'altro sono altre cose..
e la pasta al forno mia madre che è napoletana la fa con i paccheri (una sorta di tubettoni giganti) o i pennoni, sugo di carne, polpettine, mozzarella e tante altre cose...

hmmm che fameeee!!


----------



## diddue

Juri said:
			
		

> Dalle parti nostre le _lasagne_ sono  fettuccine un po' piu' larghe, e se sono piu' larghe ancora sono pappardelle.
> Mentre le lasagne al forno sono il classico _pasticcio._
> Ma cosa sono poi _timballo_ e _sfornato_? Regionalismi???



"Sfornato "???? Io ho sempre detto "sformato"  

e per me le lasagne sono quelle in forno, dette anche "pasta al forno " però la pasta al forno può essere anche altro.

Cristina


----------



## ElaineG

Emanuela83 said:
			
		

> Concordo con Angela!! Anch'io da modenese, da che mondo e mondo, quando mangio lasagne mangio quelle buone sfoglie di pasta all'uovo con ragù e besciamella e tanto parmigiano! Fettuccine, pappardelle, tagliatelle e quant'altro sono altre cose e la pasta al forno mia madre che è napoletana la fa con i paccheri (una sorta di tubettoni giganti) o i pennoni, sugo di carne, polpettine, mozzarella e tante altre cose.
> 
> Hmmm che fameeee!!


 
Ciao Emanuela,

Benvenuta a WRF. Ti prego di non dimenticare l'uso delle lettere maiuscole.

Siamo contenti di averti con noi,

Elaine
Moderatrice


----------



## Raphillon

Beh, tecnicamente parlando c'è una differenza fra "lasagna" e "lasagne"; Sebbene appaiano essere l'una il plurale dell'altra in realtà sono due parole diverse!

Derivano infatti dal Greco "Laganon" che era una focaccia larga e piatta, una specie di antenata della pizza. Il fatto è che quando i Greci (ed i latini) tagliavano questa focaccia a strisce, chiamavano queste ultime al plurale: "lagana", sicchè il singolare "lasagna" ha finito per indicare, durante il medioevo, la pasta larga e piatta che si mette al forno con vari strati di besciamella, salsicce e sugo (YUM!) ed il plurale "lasagne" indicava invece le larghe striscioline di pasta che sono ottime al sugo di lepre con salvia, finocchio, sedano ed abbondante parmigiano (YUM!).

Poi però la pratica comune dei termini ha prodotto un po' di confusione, ma le cose starebbero così 

Ciao e... buon appetito!
Raphillon (Che sono le 10 e mezza e oggi non ha fatto colazione  )


----------



## angelabonora

Raphillon said:
			
		

> Beh, tecnicamente parlando c'è una differenza fra "lasagna" e "lasagne"; Sebbene appaiano essere l'una il plurale dell'altra in realtà sono due parole diverse!
> 
> Derivano infatti dal Greco "Laganon" che era una focaccia larga e piatta, una specie di antenata della pizza. Il fatto è che quando i Greci (ed i latini) tagliavano questa focaccia a strisce, chiamavano queste ultime al plurale: "lagana", sicchè il singolare "lasagna" ha finito per indicare, durante il medioevo, la pasta larga e piatta che si mette al forno con vari strati di besciamella, salsicce e sugo (YUM!) ed il plurale "lasagne" indicava invece le larghe striscioline di pasta che sono ottime al sugo di lepre con salvia, finocchio, sedano ed abbondante parmigiano (YUM!).
> 
> Poi però la pratica comune dei termini ha prodotto un po' di confusione, ma le cose starebbero così
> 
> Ciao e... buon appetito!
> Raphillon (Che sono le 10 e mezza e oggi non ha fatto colazione  )


Scusa la mia crassa ignoranza, ma mi dici la etimologia di tagliatelle?
Baci e buona colazione
Angela


----------



## Raphillon

"Tagliatella" viene, naturalmente, da "tagliare". 

Questo tipo di pasta all'uovo, tipica dell'Emila-Romagna e delle Marche secondo la leggenda è stata inventata alla fine del '400 da un maestro bolognese per il matrimonio di Lucrezia Borgia...

Le tagliatelle sono eccellenti col ragù (Yum!)
Ciao.
Raphillon (Che, ingollato il solito panino ha ancora fame ed osserva con brutte intenzioni la colomba all'arancia che ha appena comprato a prezzo scontatissimo....)...


----------



## angelabonora

Raphillon said:
			
		

> "Tagliatella" viene, naturalmente, da "tagliare".
> 
> Questo tipo di pasta all'uovo, tipica dell'Emila-Romagna e delle Marche secondo la leggenda è stata inventata alla fine del '400 da un maestro bolognese per il matrimonio di Lucrezia Borgia...
> 
> Le tagliatelle sono eccellenti col ragù (Yum!)
> Ciao.
> Raphillon (Che, ingollato il solito panino ha ancora fame ed osserva con brutte intenzioni la colomba all'arancia che ha appena comprato a prezzo scontatissimo....)...


 
Ciao,
ora ricordo... le tagliatelle dovevano ricordare i lunghi capelli biondi della sposa....ma era poi bionda?

Comunque ho qualche dubbio sulla tua focaccia greca...
Angela


----------



## Idioteque

Raphillon said:
			
		

> Beh, tecnicamente parlando c'è una differenza fra "lasagna" e "lasagne"; Sebbene appaiano essere l'una il plurale dell'altra in realtà sono due parole diverse!
> 
> Derivano infatti dal Greco "Laganon" che era una focaccia larga e piatta, una specie di antenata della pizza. Il fatto è che quando i Greci (ed i latini) tagliavano questa focaccia a strisce, chiamavano queste ultime al plurale: "lagana", sicchè il singolare "lasagna" ha finito per indicare, durante il medioevo, la pasta larga e piatta che si mette al forno con vari strati di besciamella, salsicce e sugo (YUM!) ed il plurale "lasagne" indicava invece le larghe striscioline di pasta che sono ottime al sugo di lepre con salvia, finocchio, sedano ed abbondante parmigiano (YUM!).



Beh, Raphillon, mi dispiace contraddirti!  La tua etimologia è molto affascinante ma le mie fonti la riportano diversamente! 

Secondo il DELI (Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana) della Zanichelli (di Cortelazzo e Zolli):

lasagna: dal latino parlato *_lasania_ (m), derivato da _lasanum_, "vaso di cucina, marmitta", voce proveniente dalla Grecia, dove _làsanon_ designava una "specie di treppiede" ed anche "vaso", di originr ignota.

Concorde la spiegazione riportata da www.etimo.it

Quindi, a quanto pare, "lasagon" designava una sorta di pentola, di vaso, non una "focaccia"... almeno secondo lo Zanichelli e il dizionario etimologico on-line... potresti per piacere rivelare la tua fonte? Sono curiosa!


----------



## TimeHP

Da noi le _lasagne _sono quadrati di pasta. Le cuociamo al forno alternando strati di pasta a besciamella, parmigiano e ragù. Qualche volta si fanno anche al pesto.
Tutti gli altri tipi di pasta cotti al forno, per noi sono semplicemente _pasta al forno. _
Le _tagliatelle _dalle mie parti sono nastri sottili e lunghi (come gli spaghetti) di pasta fresca. Possono essere verdi o gialle.
Se sono ancoro più sottili li chiamiamo _taglierini._
Ciao


----------



## Raphillon

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Beh, Raphillon, mi dispiace contraddirti!  La tua etimologia è molto affascinante ma le mie fonti la riportano diversamente!
> 
> Secondo il DELI (Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana) della Zanichelli (di Cortelazzo e Zolli):
> 
> lasagna: dal latino parlato *_lasania_ (m), derivato da _lasanum_, "vaso di cucina, marmitta", voce proveniente dalla Grecia, dove _làsanon_ designava una "specie di treppiede" ed anche "vaso", di originr ignota.
> 
> Concorde la spiegazione riportata da www.etimo.it
> 
> Quindi, a quanto pare, "lasagon" designava una sorta di pentola, di vaso, non una "focaccia"... almeno secondo lo Zanichelli e il dizionario etimologico on-line... potresti per piacere rivelare la tua fonte? Sono curiosa!


 
Secondo quanto ricordo dovrebbe derivare da "Laganon", non "Lasanon"... Fonti ce ne sono parecchie. Qualche link...

http://www.unipi-pasta.it/storia/storia1.htm
http://web.tiscali.it/lagranseola/primi.htm


E molti altri, basta cercare "laganon" con google  Beh, non è la prima etimologia contestata e non sarà certo l'ultima....

Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

In Puglia le lasagne sono quelle che si cucinano nella teglia al forno, mentre con l'espressione "pasta al forno" si indicano i maccheroni al forno con mortadella, mozzarella e polpettine.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Tempo fa con degli amici era nata una discussione proprio sulle lasagne...
Perchè d'accordo sul tipo di pasta (ovvero la sfoglia a strati che si mette al forno con sugo (anche pesto), besciamella e tutto ciò che si vuole) non ci trovavamo sul suo utilizzo al singolare piuttosto che al plurale.
Alla fine abbiamo deciso di affidarci a mani più esperte (mi sembra un'enciclopedia) che confermava appunto quanto--- da me e altre persone, ovvero:
- la lasagna è la singola "sfoglia" di pasta, e quindi -continuava- il tipico piatto fatto appunto strati di tali sfoglie dovrebbe essere chiamato "lasagne" anche se comunemente viene anche chiamato "lasagna".

E ora vado a mangiare....

Nuvola


----------



## angelabonora

A forza di parlare di origini di lasagne e di tagliatelle mi sono voluta documentare su di un volume che in Emilia  da secoli, si secoli, sul calendario due o forse tre perchè la  XIV edizione, curata dall'Autore e in mio possesso, porta la data del 1910. Parlo de "La scienza in cucina e l'arte di mangiar bene" di Pellegrino Artusi , indicato in calce come "Il classico della cucina italiana".(Lo potete trovare in edizione originale su internet). Ci credereste non ho trovato  la dizione lasagne, ma solo tagliatelle e pappardelle...il giallo si fa sempre più tenebroso..., ma quasi sempre con ragù...


----------



## vinco

qui da noi a Napoli, le lasagne sono un tipo particolare di pasta fatta a sfoglia (come quelle che si comprano in salumeria) che si usano cuocere al forno con ripieni di carne o verdura.

la pasta al forno sono i maccheroni (o altri formati) conditi con salsa di pomodoro, formaggio, polpettine ecc. e poi ripassati al forno

la pasta al gratin è quella con la besciamella ed il pan grattato sopra, ripassata al forno.

il timballo di pasta si fa normalmente con le fettuccine sembre condite col sugo di pomodoro, ma anche con uova sode e carne e poi messo al forno.

insomma è un casino


----------



## angelabonora

Il "giallo lasagne" aumenta se prima di entrare in un  ristorante  leggi il menù esposto, entri credendo di mangiare un certo cibo e titrovi nelle mani del cuoco e con le sue fantasie. Qui a Londra il fatto è stato riportato sui giornali: uno dei ristoranti più gettonati e costosi, citato dalle guide Michelin come il migliore, dopo due mesi che era stato osannato con vari articoli, ha dovuto chiudere per la non corrispondenzaa su quello che diceva di dare e quello che effettivamente dava e per...la pulizia.
Io personalmente vado a naso (per altro è abbastanza grande) entro, annuso e poi resto o non resto. Il mio naso non mi ha mai tradito.
Ciao a tutti e buona pasta
Angela
PS oggi invece riso....


----------



## comeunanuvola

Raphillon said:
			
		

> Derivano infatti dal Greco "Laganon" che era una focaccia larga e piatta, una specie di antenata della pizza. Il fatto è che quando i Greci (ed i latini) tagliavano questa focaccia a strisce, chiamavano queste ultime al plurale: "lagana", sicchè il singolare "lasagna" ha finito per indicare, durante il medioevo, la pasta larga e piatta che si mette al forno con vari strati di besciamella, salsicce e sugo (YUM!) ed il plurale "lasagne" indicava invece le larghe striscioline di pasta che sono ottime al sugo di lepre con salvia, finocchio, sedano ed abbondante parmigiano (YUM!).


 
Allora infittisco il mistero...

Perchè stando a quanto ci riporta Raphillon sul termine greco "laganon" posso dire che in Sardegna allora ci si avvicina ancora di più all'antico.

Esiste appunto la "carta da musica" (pane carasau) che corrisponde esattamente alla descrizione del Laganon con la quale si fa il pane frattau (scusatemi sardi) che è appunto un piatto fatto a strati di questa carta da musica (secca) e sugo (mi sembra con carne) per chiudere con un bell'uovo aperto e cotto sopra a tutto.

Certo ci vorrebbero dei sardi per spiegarlo meglio, ma era più che altro per dare uno spunto diverso sulle lasagne e sul Laganon di Raphillon..... D'altronde io l'ho solo mangiato e mai cucinato...... e che buono!!!!

Nuvola


----------



## Raphillon

Il pane carasau  Eccezionale!!!

Ma questo topic è buonissimo


----------



## MAVERIK

Anche da noi "le lasagne" sono la pasta larga al forno, non certo le fettuccine.

Mave


----------



## primo_cerchio

Lasagna è una forma di pasta larga e piatta come un foglio.

In Liguria si condiscono col pesto anche senza passarle al forno.
L'uso della parola lasagna al singolare ha origine negli USA.


----------



## angelabonora

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Lasagna è una forma di pasta larga e piatta come un foglio.
> 
> In Liguria si condiscono col pesto anche senza passarle al forno.
> L'uso della parola lasagna al singolare ha origine negli USA.


 
Ha origine negli USA? Spiega, spiega, debbo avere tutte le informazioni se voglio risolvere il giallo "lasagne".

Ciao
Angela


----------



## primo_cerchio

primo_cerchio said:
			
		

> Lasagna è una forma di pasta larga e piatta come un foglio.
> 
> In Liguria si condiscono col pesto anche senza passarle al forno.
> L'uso della parola lasagna al singolare ha origine negli USA.


Uff


----------



## Juri

Non c'e' un lucchetto disponibile?


----------



## Juri

Mi do' la zappa sui piedi: con rif.al post 24, devo confermare a *Idioteque *che ho trovato il"*làsanon*" greco, tradotto in "*lasànum*" dai romani, nel pregevole  libro "Roemischen Alterthuemer" di Antony Rich,che ho nella traduzione tedesca, stampata a Parigi e Lipsia. Afferma che il lasanon era in origine un treppiede, sul quale si disponevano stoviglie e vasellame per cucinare.


----------



## angelabonora

Juri said:
			
		

> Mi do' la zappa sui piedi: con rif.al post 24, devo confermare a *Idioteque *che ho trovato il"*làsanon*" greco, tradotto in "*lasànum*" dai romani, nel pregevole  libro "Roemischen Alterthuemer" di Antony Rich,che ho nella traduzione tedesca, stampata a Parigi e Lipsia. Afferma che il lasanon era in origine un treppiede, sul quale si disponevano stoviglie e vasellame per cucinare.



non volermene ma ho trovata un'altra fonte nel latino volgare _lasania_ : "strato di cera con cui si spalmavano le forme di gesso per i getti di bronzo"....
beh la teglia c'era ( stampo) e anche la pasta (cera) e il condimento (un po' duretto...il bronzo)...che qualche cuoca fantasiosa abbia voluto imitare nella  cucina il lavoro artigianale o la vita? 
Esistono altri esempi del genere credo  ...vedi il dolce _tronchetto di Natale_ a raffigurare il ciocco natalizio...il _tortellino_ (e ci risiamo) l'ombelico di Venere...
Sto diventando pazza ....? Forse lo sono sempre stata....
Ciao a tutti
Angela


----------



## Juri

Felix culpa, carpe diem!


----------

